

eBay Sell For Me Program - mantazer
http://sellforme.ebay.com/

======
Coffeewine
Seemed awesome until I saw the $40 cutoff, though I can certainly understand
why they'd want to avoid having a host of people sell their junk drawers.

------
dlehman
The title would be so much easier to parse as "eBay Launches 'Sell For Me'
Program".

